# Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

Wie immer sind wir ja frühzeitig recht gut informiert.

Und haben schon früh berichtet, dass es zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan einen Gegenkandidaten bei der Wahl zum DAFV-Präsidenten geben wird, Herrn Shcneiderlöchner, den Präsi des Fischereiverband Saar:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105

Beide konnten in ihrer bisherigen praktischen Arbeit keinerlei Erfolge für Angler oder das Angeln vorweisen. 
Weder im Bund noch im Saarland wurde ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung für Angler zurück genommen. 

Im Gegenteil, Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler nahmen zu, neue wurde erlassen und in Gesetze und Verordnungen geschrieben. 

Den bereits öfter gehörten Spruch aus mehreren noch im Rest-DAFV vertretenen Landesverbänden, dass man bei der Auswahlmöglichkeit bei der Präsidentenwahl im DAFV von
a) Dr. Happach-Kasan
und 
b) Herr Schneiderlöchner 
dann auf jeden Fall
c) "wer-auch-immer"
lieber wählen würde...
ist ja nun nix Neues und bereits bekannt.

Und, weil wir so nett sind und daran interessiert, dass unsere User informiert werden, haben wir auch Fragen gestellt an die Kandidaten:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326283


Nun nähert sich ja mit dem 06. 05. 2017 die Hauptversammlung des DAFV

Daher die Umfrage:
Wer wird bei der Wahl am 06.05. 2017 Präsident werden im DAFV?

Wieder die bisherige Präsidentin, die im DAFV schon 4 Jahre bewiesen hat, dass sie es nicht kann?

Oder ihr Gegenkandiat Schneiderlöchner, der für mehr Tierschutz und C+R-Verbot im Landesfischereigesetz mit gesorgt hat - also auch gegen Angler und Angeln arbeitet?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Wider besseren Wissens nach Wunsch abgestimmt!
Manchmal werden Träume wahr.Wenn ich das noch erleben könnt.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Habe die vierte variante gewählt.
Wird wohl ein Wunsch bleiben


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Wünschen wir ich mir auch 4, da im allgemeinen ich die abnickenden Delegierten der Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV aber eher weniger als änderungswillig einschätze (Betonköppe halt), gehe ich davon aus, das die trotz der miserablen Arbeit die jetzige Präsidentin erneut wählen...

Wie ich mich da dann (wenns so kommt) als Gegenkandidat fühlen würde, wenn ich nicht mal gegen eine so erfolglose, nichtangelnde Präsidentin gewinnen könnte, da muss ich ja Gott sei Dank nicht drüber nachdenken.. 

Wurscht wärs ja so oder so in meinen Augen - Pest oder Cholera halt..


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Sehe ich auch so. Leider!


----------



## Vanner (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

4 wäre echt ne Illusion, daher tippe ich auf das Häppchen Käse.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Was wäre besser? Cholera oder Pest!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was wäre besser? Cholera oder Pest!


:q:q:q:q

c):


> Den bereits öfter gehörten Spruch aus mehreren noch im Rest-DAFV vertretenen Landesverbänden, dass man bei der Auswahlmöglichkeit bei der Präsidentenwahl im DAFV von
> a) Dr. Happach-Kasan
> und
> b) Herr Schneiderlöchner
> ...


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Also thyphus


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

grins - der war gut ;-))))


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Dann hoffen wir , das es nur schnupfen wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

witzig, wie viele die 4. Antwort wählen bis jetzt - da ist wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken ;-)))))


----------



## schomi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

@ Thomas 9904 wäre das nicht was für dich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Habe Anstand, Rückgrat und bin anglerfreundlich - also ungeeignet für DAFV..


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe Anstand, Rückgrat und bin anglerfreundlich - also ungeeignet für DAFV..



Ich würde dich wählen.:vik:


----------



## ulli1958m (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

_*Kanidaten 1 bis 3 in die Saftpresse*_....was unten rauskommt ins Zwischenlager Ahaus ...später auf _*Nimmerwiedersehen*_ ins Endlager Schacht Konrad

Ich wünsche mir Antwort *4* :m

#h


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... gehe ich davon aus, das die trotz der miserablen Arbeit die jetzige Präsidentin erneut wählen...


Und ich glaube & befürchte, sie holen den Saarländer
und verkaufen den als den großen Retter
mit dem doch _'jetzt alles besser wird'_.
Natürlich erst nachdem man dem DAFV mit einem neuen Präsidenten wieder erst mal _'mehr Zeit'_ geben muss.
Und vermutlich _'mehr Geld'_.

Was ich für noch schlimmer halte, als die A**e zu behalten.

Und damit haben wir jetzt unsere Wette.
Du wählst die Schnapssorte.
Ein Fläschchen ...? #c

Und egal wer von den beiden es wird,
man kann dann nur Frustsaufen. #q


----------



## Rannebert (27. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wider die bisherige Präsidentin [...]



Freudscher Verschreiber? :q

Aber auch wider den Saarpräsi.
Und überhaupt: Wider den DAFV!

Einfach weg damit, es kann uns Anglern auch ohne den Verein erstmal nicht schlechter gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Freudscher Verschreiber? :q



grins - danke!!
Habs verbessert......

Aber irgendwie habt ihr das schneinbar falsch verstanden mit derAbstimmung.
Ich fragte ja nicht was ich euch wünscht (>> um die 50% Antwort 4), sondern was ihr MEINT, wer der neue Präsi wird...

Glaubt echt jemand, der Haufen Betonköppe da wäre so veränderungswillig, dass 4 real passieren wird?


----------



## Rotbart (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> witzig, wie viele die 4. Antwort wählen bis jetzt - da ist wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken ;-)))))



Was ist daran witzig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Weil mir das eben bei den Betonköppen, aus denen  die Delegierten gewählt werden, das nach bisheriger Erfahrung mit DAFV und Vorgängerverbänden als  - voooorsichtig ausgedrückt - wenig wahrscheinlich erscheint und ich davon ausgehe, dass unsere informierten User und Leser das wissen und daher bei etwas so Unwahrschahrscheinlichem es sich um Humor handeln müsste..

Kann mich auch täuschen....


----------



## Mefoangler53 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ich fürchte, das wird Herr Schweigerlöchner...äääh Schneiderlöchner. Der tritt doch nicht an, ohne seine Fäden gesponnen zu haben.
 Nach der Brandrede von Frau Dr. auf der Demo, kommen vielleicht noch andere Schützer im Verband auf die Idee, gegen sie zu stimmen. Das kann ihr Schwanengesang gewesen sein.
 Wobei ich finde, jetzt hätte sie eine Chance verdient.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde, jetzt hätte sie eine Chance verdient.


Nein!
Auch wenn ich den Möchtegern-Helden aus dem Saarland noch weniger auf dem eisernen Thron sitzen sehen möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ich glaube immer noch nicht. dass die unflexiblen Verbandler etwas anderes als das, was  sie schon kennen, wählen werden. Egal wie schlecht das ist..
Da aber weder das eine noch das andere ne Verbesserung erwarte lässt, isses eh wurscht ...


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Na, dann komm doch:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Und damit haben wir jetzt unsere Wette.
> Du wählst die Schnapssorte.
> Ein Fläschchen ...? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

pffffffffffffff..................

ich wett nur wenn ich sicher bin ;-))

und ich schrieb von glauben, nicht von wissen ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Vor wenigen Wochen kam in der Rute&Rolle ja ein Artikel über den DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325823 

Bezogen auf Happach-Kasan wird es auch da sehr sehr deutlich. Man liest dort Sachen wie: "Hinter vorgehaltener Hand ist der Vorwurf der Führungsschwäche allgegenwärtig. Die Präsidentin stimme sich nicht ab, sei beratungsresistent und neige zu Alleingängen."

Für uns hier, die das bunte Treiben im DAFV schon lange verfolgen, ist das natürlich keine Überraschung. 

Vor wenigen Wochen hätte ich noch gesagt, wenn irgendwer, egal wer gegen Happach-Kasan antritt wird er ganz locker das Rennen machen. 

Da habe ich mich getäuscht. 
Mit Schneiderlöchner hat sich nun tatsächlich ein Kandidat gefunden, der es schaffen wird, gegen Happach-Kasan zu verlieren, und das sogar deutlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Mal davon abgesehen, wer gewinnt - leichter wirds wohl nicht unbedingt..
:q:q:q:q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus der Flüster- und Gerüchtetüte:
> Irgendein Landesverband hat für die HV am 06.05. den Antrag gestellt, der Beitrag zu senken, hört man aus Führungskreisen im DAFV Ehren- und Hauptamt.....
> 
> Entweder auf oder um 2,50 Euro
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (29. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ups, jetzt habe ich als Niedersachse doch tatsächlich auch abgestimmt!
Natürlich im Sinne der Angler!


----------



## Kjeld (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Weiß jemand, ob Fr. Dr. für die FDP wieder für den Bundestag kandidiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Meines Wissens will sie nur noch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer quälen -
 die wählen sie vielleicht auch nochmal.

Ihre Parteikollegen wählen sie nicht mehr auf nen Listenplatz..


----------



## Jim70 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Das die FDP einen sogenannten Neuanfang macht mit einem jüngeren Personal, ist doch legitim. Frau Dr. hatte ja selbst bei der FDP in der Vergangenheit keine Erfolge aufzuweisen, die eine Einbindung in einen Neuanfang rechtfertigen.
 Ich finde die Diskussion, man braucht keinen Bundesverband einfach kläglich. Jede Gruppierung braucht einen Dachverband, der die Gruppe gegenüber der Politik vertritt. Das Medium Anglerboard ist dafür nicht geeignet, oder glaubt das hier jemand?
 Das zwei Personen sich zur Wahl stellen in den nächsten Jahren den Bundesverband führen zu wollen ist doch löblich. Das ist Demokratie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Es gibt keine Diskussion, man brauche keinen Bundesverband.

Es sind sich (fast) alle einig, dass man einen *guten Bundesverband für Angler *braucht - Einen Anglerschutzverband!!

Und viele denken auch, dass daher der versagende, inkompetente bis anglerfeindliche Naturschutzverband DAFV dafür nicht geeignet ist. 
Natur- und sonstige Schützerverbände von NABU bis PETA gibts genügend, wo Angler reinkönnen, wenn sie das wollen, dazu brauchts nicht noch einen DAFV.

Einen richtigen Angler(schutz)verband im Bund gibts leider keinen.

Das beweist der DAFV seit 4 Jahren - und wenn man die Vorgängerverbände VDSF und DAV dazu rechnet, seit fast 4 Jahrzehnten...

Das ist aber hier nicht das Thema - hier gehts um den kommenden Präsidenten.

Wer also im Namen des DAFV also weiter Anglern und dem Angeln schaden wird.


----------



## Jim70 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Verbände, die in den letzten Jahren ausgetreten sind verfolgen die Wahl nächste Woche mit Argusaugen.

 Je nachdem wie die Wahl verläuft, wird es Austritte hageln,
 das ist kein Geheimnis mehr.

 Was eine Frau Dr. in den letzten Jahren geleistet hat, ist allgemein bekannt. Das sie jetzt einen Fisch geangelt hat und sich jetzt wohl Anglerin nennt, ist keine Rechtfertigung für eine Wiederwahl.

 Einen Kandidat Schneiderlöchner bereits im Vorfeld die Eignung als Präsident abzuerkennen ist nicht angebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Da Du wohl Saarlandfunktionär bist:
Schneiderlöchner hat sich schon mehrfach selber disqualifiziert, angefangen beim festschreiben von mehr Tierschutz direkt im Fischereigesetz im Saarland bis hin zu Antworten auf unsere Fragen wie seine Inkompetenz in Sachen C+R, wo er seine Seite ändern und sich für die Hinweise bei uns bedanken musste .. 

Pest oder Cholera triffts als Bild einfach am besten..

Wurde hier auch schon diskutiert in diversen Themen.

Hier gehts nur um das, was man MEINT, wer der zukünftige Präsi im anglerfeindlichen DAFV sein wird.

Bitte beim Thema bleiben....

Danke..


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Jim70 schrieb:


> Einen Kandidat Schneiderlöchner bereits im Vorfeld die Eignung als Präsident abzuerkennen ist nicht angebracht.


Also kann jeder Depp sich auf dem Stuhl eines Verbands-Präsidenten, Bundeskanzlers, Bundespräsidenten,... erst mal ausprobieren?
Und eine Diskussion über eine Eignung vor einer Wahl ist nicht legitim?
Was erzählst du da?! #d

Das Problem dieser Wahl ist doch wohl eher, dass viel zu wenig über die Eignung der Kandidaten diskutiert wird.
Und natürlich, jede Basisbeteiligung bereits bei der Kandidatenkür und bei der Wahl fehlt.


----------



## Dachfeger (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Jim70 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion, man braucht keinen Bundesverband einfach kläglich. Jede Gruppierung braucht einen Dachverband, der die Gruppe gegenüber der Politik vertritt. Das Medium Anglerboard ist dafür nicht geeignet, oder glaubt das hier jemand?


Hat auch niemand behauptet. Thema verfehlt...6 setzen.

Wir alle wären glücklich über einen funktionierenden, im Interesse der Angler agierenden, Bundesverband.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet. Thema verfehlt...6 setzen.
> 
> Wir alle wären glücklich über einen funktionierenden, im Interesse der Angler agierenden, Bundesverband.
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.|rolleyes


Nicht, nur, dass alle Angler wohl gerne einen guten Angler(schutz)verband (statt des Naturschutzverbandes DAFV) hätten, sie würden dafü wohl auch freiwillig deutlich mehr Geld rausrücken, als für den real existierenden Angelverhinderungsverband DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304247

Da bin ich sicher nicht nicht alleine, für einen GUTEN Verband auch gutes Geld bezahlen zu wollen - und einen so elend schlechten wie den DAFV eben zum Teufel zu jagen und dem keinen Cent zukommen lassen..

Aber darum gehts hier ja nicht.....

Wie man hört, soll wohl alles wieder deutlich auf Frau Dr. rauslaufen, weil Schneiderlöchner nicht in der Lage war, zum einen sich vernünftig zu präsentieren und zum andern auch eine gute Mannschaft zusammen zu stellen, der man dann zugetraut hätte, auch was zu ändern.

Ich habe daher (weil ich es glaube, dass es so kommt, nicht weil ich mir es wünsche) für Frau Dr. gestimmt.

Auch wenn mir natürlich Antwort 4 am nächsten liegt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. April 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Jim70 schrieb:


> Einen Kandidat Schneiderlöchner bereits im Vorfeld die Eignung als Präsident abzuerkennen ist nicht angebracht.




Bitte nicht Ursache und Wirkung vertauschen.

Diese Eignung hat er sich durch den völligst unüberlegten und fatal kurzsichtigen Schmusekurs mit Minister Jost selbst aberkannt.


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Habe mich raushalten müssen da ich keinem Verband angehöre .:q Nach der sogenannten Wende mußte sich eh 
 jeder Verein selbst eine Satzung verfassen und bei Gericht sich eintragen lassen.
 Natürlich hat man versucht uns wieder anzuwerben aber 
 außer Beitragsgebühren hatte der Verband leider nix zu bieten.
 Von dem damals neu gegründeten " Meeresanglerverband  im DAV " haben wir nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen :c
 Die Fragestellung war von uns auch verdammt unverschämt
 " Was bekommen wir außer Mitgliedsbuch und Beitragsmarken"


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



thanatos schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung war von uns auch verdammt unverschämt
> " Was bekommen wir außer Mitgliedsbuch und Beitragsmarken"



Ich behaupte, dass egal wer Präsi wird (HIER das Thema), wird sich daran nix ändern, das ausser Ausweis und Marken (in welcher Form auch immer, wird ja Scheckkarte diskutiert wie im Saarland geplant (der Schneiderlöchner würde wohl gerne seine Kosten umlegen, Vermutung, ;-)) ) nix für Angler oder Angeln vom Naturschutzverband DAFV kommen wird.

Schon gar nicht wird der Naturschutzverband DAFV unter Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan oder Herr Schneiderlöchner zu einem Anglerschutzverband werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

nachdem sich Frau Dr. bei der Anglerdemo überraschend auf die Seite der Angler geschlagen hat, wird sie sich als Schutzpatonin der Angler darstellen und gewinnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

nicht nur deswegen - auch weil der Verbandler an sich nicht gerade änderungswillig ist.

Die nehmen lieber das bekannte Schlechte als das unbekannte Schlechte..

Macht ja keinen Unterschied bei den Kandidaten - beide haben bereits bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können..


----------



## Jim70 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Andreas Schneiderlöchner, ist meine Antwort.

 (Ich geh davon aus das die Antwort auf die Frage damit beantwortert wurde)

 Ich möchte Gründe anführen, warum ich dieser Meinung bin.

 Unter ihm wurde ua im Saarland erreicht:

 - An allen Weiheranlagen bzw Teichanlagen ausser den 2 grössten, können die Vereine selbst entscheiden ob Nachtfischen auf Wels zugelassen werden

 - nirgends finden so viele Gemeinschaftsfischen statt wie im Saarland, hier kann zb  gehältert werden für einen Umbesatz in kormorangeschädigte Gewässer, der DAFV nutzt gerne die Möglichkeit hier solche Veranstaltungen durchzuführen.

 - bei den Landtagswahlen im Saarland sind die grünen aus dem Landtag geflogen, eine Konfrontation die über Jahre dauerte wurde hier quittiert, 15000 Angler im Saarland und ihr Umfeld sorgten hier für Klarheit

 - das Projekt Angler machen Schule, wird immer weiter im Saarland fortgesetzt, Peta musste hier eine herbe Niederlage einstecken, die Diskussion hatte bundesweit an Fahrt aufgenommen, selbst im DAFV fand ein Umdenken statt

 - ein anglerfreundliches Fischereigesetz wurde verabschiedet. Negative Argumente kommen nicht aus dem Saarland, sondern nur hier aus dem Medium

 - das ein Netzwerk zur Landes, Bundes und Europapolitik aufgebaut werden muss, um etwas zu erreichen, das Hat Herr Schneiderlöchner ganz schnell geschafft.

 - über Natura 2000 wird überall gejammert, im Saarland wurde für alle Vereine ein anglerfreundliches Natura 2000 aufgestellt. Herr Schneiderlöchner hilft auch anderen Landesverbänden, das so was auch sonstwo gemacht werden kann.

 Deshalb, Pro Herr Andreas Schneiderlöchner
 #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Bernd - Du brauchst Deinen Präsi hier nicht wie Sauerbier anzubieten (oder willste sein Nachfolger werden, er soll ja mal gesagt haben, dann beim Saarverband aufzuhören?) - wählen müssen die Delegierten beim DAFV..

Angler selber wären nicht so dumm, Frau Dr. oder den Saarpräsi zu wählen, keine Panik.

Das "anglerfreundliche Gesetz" und die Kompetenz des Saarpräsis/verbandes wurden ja schon ausführlich dargestellt...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190


So kann nur ein verblendeter Saar-Verbandler denken, dass es klasse ist, wenn mehr Tierschutz nun auch direkt im Fischereigesetz steht und sein Präsi (als Anwalt!) Nachhilfe von uns bei der juristischen Betrachtung von C+R brauchte, seine Seite ändern und sich bei uns bedanken musste.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

@Thomas,
das hier Verbandsleute ihre Sichtweise darlegen, finde ich gut und richtig!
Auch wenn sie von der Realität etwas weiter weg ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ich hab da auch gar nix gegen.


----------



## Jim70 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Herr Admin,
 hier geht es doch darum eine Frage zu beantworten.
 (Ihr Hinweis)
 Wieso nehmen Sie Stellung zu Aussagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Hier im Forum sind wir per Du, sogar mit Verbandlern ;-)) .

Und es kann jeder Stellung nehmen hier, dazu ist das Forum da...


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Hallo,

Schon erstaunlich was passiert wenn man eine Frage stellt. Man bekommt Antworten|bigeyes Oh Wunder!!

Das die Antworten dann auch zusätzlich mehr oder weniger geistreich begründet werden, auch noch verstanden.

Wohin das Ganze dann aber abdriftet, ....erlaubt die Frage zu stellen, wo sind wir denn Hier?

Die Wenigsten, die sich äußern haben überhaupt ein Interesse sich ernsthaft einer Frage zu stellen,  die durch ihre bereits vorformulierten Antworten, klar erkennen lassen welch geistig Kind Hier spielt.

Anglerinteressen sollen vertreten werden. Gut, dann bringt Euch ein, ohne Grabenkämpfe und Partisanenmanier. Nicht Jedem kann die oder der Zukünftige es Recht machen, aber mit Kompromissbereitschaft, offener Kooperation lässt sich bestimmt was bewegen.

Und bevor jetzt die Vermutungen los gehen, ich bin kein Verbandler, unterstütze aber jede Form von Weiterentwicklung, auch wenn mir so Einiges auf den Keks geht.

In diesem Sinne, eine gute Zeit

Niveau ist keine Handcreme#r#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Willkommen im Forum - und wer, meinst Du (weil das hier das Thema wäre), wird nun gewählt und hast Du auch abgestimmt?


----------



## kati48268 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> ... unterstütze aber jede Form von Weiterentwicklung,...


Auch eine ABwicklung ist in der Wirtschaft etwas ganz Normales und kann durchaus das einzig Sinnvolle sein.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Jim70 schrieb:


> Andreas Schneiderlöchner, ist meine Antwort.
> 
> (Ich geh davon aus das die Antwort auf die Frage damit beantwortert wurde)
> 
> ...



Hallo Jim70,
dass du für Herrn Schneiderlöchner, aufgrund der angeführten "Leistungen", stimmen würdest sei dir unbenommen. 

Was mir da im Moment einfach fehlt ist ein Signal von außerhalb des Saarlands. Ein klares Bekenntnis von mehreren Verbänden "wir unterstützen Schneiderlöchner". 

Wenn man sich die DAFV Ankündigung zu den kommen Wahlen inkl. Vorstellung der Kandidaten ansieht, muss man feststellen dass der Kandidat in Berlin bzw. Offenbach wohl auch keinen großen Unterstützerkreis vorzuweisen hat. 

Auch dass da, soweit mir bekannt, kein anderer Verband mal öffentlich auf den Tisch gehauen hat und die doch sehr tendenziöse, ja schon fast unverschämte Art wie auf die Kandidatur des Gegenkandidaten hingewiesen wurde angeprangert hat deutet nicht auf einen großen Rückhalt hin.

Ich bleibe bei meinem Tipp: 
Frau Doktor wird, leider deutlich, gewinnen! 


Leider deshalb, da angesichts deiner Ankündigung


Jim70 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie die Wahl verläuft, wird es Austritte hageln,
> das ist kein Geheimnis mehr.



ein möglichst knappes Wahlergebnis natürlich absolut wünschenswert wäre.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Jim70 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie die Wahl verläuft, wird es Austritte hageln,
> das ist kein Geheimnis mehr.


*Dann hätte diese Wahl wenigstens irgendetwas Gutes!* :m


----------



## Jose (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

*Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???

*ist doch egal:  charaktermasken...

(mein zwille-freund versteht das auf anhieb)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

grins - kein Kommentar..

Fakt:
Weder Frau Dr. noch Herr Schneiderlöchner haben es nötig, für die kommenden 4 Jahre, für die sie gewählt werden wollen, einen Fahrplan zu veröffentlichen, eine angelpolitische Agenda mit klar definierten Zielen und dem aufgezeigten Weg, wie sie diese Ziele erreichen wollen.

Nur Frau Dr. hat zudem ein "Schattenkabinett" aufgestellt, also Leute, die sie im Präsidium haben will, dabei haben Leute wie Gube (>>Kündigung des Rheinischen) gleich nur unter Vorbehalt zugesagt.

Der Gegenkandidat hat nicht einen Mann/Frau nennen können oder wollen (nur irgendwie so ein Hesse als Schatzmeister kursiert) , die mit ihm zusammen an einem Strang ziehen oder die er im Präsidium will..

DAFV halt - Deutschland, einig Anglerland hiess es vor 4 Jahren....

Bald unter 500.000 Zahler statt über möglicher 1 Mio., wie direkt nach der Wende, sind Realität. 

Zum inneren (ver)einigen des zerstrittenen und zerbröselnden Rest-DAFV taugen dabei weder Frau Dr. noch Herr Schneiderlöchner....

Man weiss also von beiden Seiten nicht, für was sie angelpolitisch stehen und was sie in den nächsten 4 Jahren erreichen wollen und nur bei Frau Dr.  bedingt mit welchem Personal (man hörte da auch schon "Gruselkabinett" von Verbandlern).

Da der betonköpfige Delegierte der abnickenden und naturschützenden Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV ja eher zum beharren denn zum verändern zu neigen scheint, gehe ich nach wie vor wie auch Franz davon aus, dass es Kandidat Schneiderlöchner trotz der katastrophalen Bilanz von Frau Dr. wegen der vielen von ihm gemachten Fehler und Versäumnisse es nicht schaffen wird...

Schon bitter, wenn man als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer gegen diese einmalangelnde Frau Dr. mit ihrem roten Bag verlieren würde, wenn man sich das so anguckt - und wenn Delegierte lieber diese Frau Dr. statt jemand aus ihren eigenen Kreisen wählen würden, würde das auch Bände sprechen (sowohl über den Kandidaten wie über die Delegierten)....


----------



## Jim70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Nur Frau Dr. hat zudem ein "Schattenkabinett" aufgestellt, also Leute, die sie im Präsidium haben will, dabei haben Leute wie Gube (>>Kündigung des Rheinischen) gleich nur unter Vorbehalt zugesagt.

Der Gegenkandidat hat nicht einen Mann/Frau nennen können oder wollen (nur irgendwie so ein Hesse als Schatzmeister kursiert) , die mit ihm zusammen an einem Strang ziehen oder die er im Präsidium will.. (Aussage von Thomas)

Warum bitte schön, sollte Herr Schneiderlöchner sein "Schattenkabinett vorstellen. Das er eins besitzt, davon kann man ausgehen, nachdem die amtierende Präsidentin Personen aus ihrer Mannschaft vorstellte, die eigentlich Herrn Schneiderlöchner zusagten, wählte Herr Schneiderlöchner einen anderen Weg. Das dieser für ein presseähnliches Medium wie das Anglerboard nicht passend ist, dem ist halt so.
Komischerweise hakte das Führungsteam des Anglerboard 4 Jahre lang auf der Präsidentin rum. Seit sich ein Gegenkandidat gefunden hatte, bekommt dieser die nur negatives entgegengebracht. Das dieser sich auch noch die Mühe machte und die Fragen des Anglerboard zu beantworten, sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Die amtierende Präsidentin hielt dies nicht für notwendig.

Ich für meinen Part behaupte, mit der Präsidentin hat Thomas keine Gegenwehr zu befürchten, die antwortet ihm einfach nicht. Mit einem Herr Schneiderlöchner hat Thomas einen Gegner der ihm antworten kann. 

Vielleicht hat er ein Problem damit, das er es hier mit einem studierten Justiziar zu tun hat. Ich behaupte nicht, das der gelernte Koch Thomas Finkbeiner wie ein Kaninchen vor der einer Schlange zittert. Dafür hat ihm das Anglerboard zu viel Selbstvertrauen gegeben.

Petri Heil#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Was hat das damit zu tun, wer nach Deiner Meinung gewählt wird, lieber Bernd, bleib doch mal beim Thema.

Zudem hat sich Dein studierter Justiziar (wusste ich gar nicht, dass man Justiziar studieren kann, dachte immer das wäre Jura) bei mir schon bedanken müssen dafür, dass ich ihm seine juristischen Fehler bei C+R (doppelt peinlich als Anwalt wie als LV-Präsi da da so versagt zu haben, oder?) nachweisen konnte und er dann das auch auf der Saarseite ändern musste - bleibt doch einfach wenigstens bei Fakten, wenn Du schon immer mit Offtopic kommst ... ;-)

Wirst Du als Vize Deinem Präsi eigentlich im Saarland nachfolgen, wenn er gewählt werden sollte und dann im Saarland aufhört??

Wie man munkeln hört, oder ist das nur ein Gerücht??

Wenn Du schon immer offtopic hier reinbringen willst...
:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Hallo Thomas, mach doch einfach einen Tröt auf, "wen würdet ihr zum Präsidenten wählen, Schneiderlöchner oder Frau Dr.?"
Dann bräuchte er nicht am Thema vorbei offtopic schreiben, sondern könnte offen für seinen Wunschkandidaten werben.


----------



## Jim70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Der Begriff *Off-Topic*, auch _Offtopic_, _off topic_ oder _Out of topic_, kurz auch _OT_, kommt aus dem Englischen und bedeutet etwa so viel wie _abseits des eigentlichen Themas_ oder _ohne Bezug zum Thema_. Vor allem bei der Kommunikation im Internet dient er als Hinweis dafür, dass ein Beitrag oder eine E-Mail ganz oder auch in Teilen nicht auf das eigentliche Thema Bezug nimmt. 

 Ich habe verstanden, hier darf auf nix geantwortet werden, nur der Admin darf das und seine Mitstreiter.

 Wie frustiert muss der Betreiber dieses Board eigentlich sein, das keine Diskussionen aufkommen und sich nur paar wenige an der Abstimmung beteiligen. Viele finden die vorgegebenen Antworten schon nieveaulos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ähh - Du antwortest hier also nicht wie Du willst??? -
hmmm, ja, ne, ist klar.. 

Nochmal die eigentliche Punkte und Fragen aus dem letzten Posting an Dich - vielleicht mal konkret beantworten (bevor Du wider neue Nebelkerzen wirfst):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun, wer nach Deiner Meinung gewählt wird, lieber Bernd, bleib doch mal beim Thema.
> 
> Zudem hat sich Dein studierter Justiziar (wusste ich gar nicht, dass man Justiziar studieren kann, dachte immer das wäre Jura) bei mir schon bedanken müssen dafür, dass ich ihm seine juristischen Fehler bei C+R (doppelt peinlich als Anwalt wie als LV-Präsi da da so versagt zu haben, oder?) nachweisen konnte und er dann das auch auf der Saarseite ändern musste - bleibt doch einfach wenigstens bei Fakten, wenn Du schon immer mit Offtopic kommst ... ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

hallo Jim, Du hast den Begriff richtig erklärt, aber dennoch nicht verstanden.
Du hast das berechtigte Anliegen, "Wahlwerbung" für einen Kandidaten zu machen (was ich im Grunde gut finde). Dir steht die Möglichkeit offen, dafür einen extra Tröt aufzumachen.


----------



## Jim70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ja natürlich hat er Jura studiert,
 danke für die Verbesserung,
 nein ich werde nicht nachfolgen, weder jetzt,  noch in Zukunft.

 Das Du Dir überhaupt darüber Gedanken machst, 
 Du Glaubst doch er hätte eh keine Chance.

 #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon immer offtopic hier reinbringen willst...



Schon witzig der Thread hier :q

Suggestive Fragen, OT-Ton dessen Antworten als OT deklariert werden ...
aber egal, dennoch zur Aufklärung:


Jim70 schrieb:


> mit einem studierten Justiziar





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ein studierter Justiziar (wusste ich gar  nicht, dass man Justiziar studieren kann, dachte immer das wäre Jura)



natürlich stimmt der Begriff "studierter Justiziar", denn es steht ja nicht da "Justiziar studiert";
um Justiziar zu werden, muss man in D nicht studieren, es ist keine Ausbilddung und kein Studium vorgeschrieben ...
somit ist der Begriff "studierter Justiziar" aussagekräftig, denn es sagt aus, dass es ein Akademiker ist, und wenn zudem da stehen würde, was er studiert hat, wäre es noch aussagekräftiger  ...

egal ... weiter mit suggestiven Aussagen und dem Versuch zu unterbinden, wenn's um Fakten geht ... :vik:

achso, nein, ich bin immer noch nicht für den Verband ...
aber das AB präsentiert sich hier im Therad auch nicht gerade ...

PS + Nachtrag:
Wegen Postingüberschneidung: Gerade gelesen: 
Der hier besagte Justiziar hat Jura studiert ... sinnvoll für seine Tätigkeit ...


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Wir sind doch sehr dicht am thema und einige Statements von Jim70 sind doch teilweise erhellend. 

Meine (ersten spontanen) Fragen:
- bleibt der Saarland LV im DAFV auch wenn Schneiderlöchner verliert? Auch wenn die Wahl krachend verloren wird?
Die Kritik an Frau Dr. & dem jetzigen DAFV war doch immens.
Und die Reaktionen des DAFVs auf seine Kandidatur hatte ja auch was.
- warum war Schneiderlöchner bislang so inaktiv im DAFV? Bislang wurde die Politik Happach-Kasans & dem bestehenden Präsidium ja brav mitgetragen.
- das Schattenkabinett?
- wie will man zukünftig mit den LVs & entsprechenden Personen umgehen, die sich offen gegen Schneiderlöchner stellen? Und das sowohl bei gewonnener Wahl als auch bei verlorener?
- wie will das Saarland bei dem eingereichten Antrag auf Beitragskürzung abstimmen? Und das sowohl bei gewonnener Wahl als auch bei verlorener?
- ..._to be continued_


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

kati, wenn Du meinst da konkrete Antworten zu bekommen, wirds Dir wohl eher gehen wir mir auch mit meinen Fragen:
Weitere Nebelkerzen...

Verbandler halt....



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wegen Postingüberschneidung: Gerade gelesen:
> Der hier besagte Justiziar hat Jura studiert ... sinnvoll für seine Tätigkeit ...



Der "besagte Justiziar" ist der selbständige, jurastudierte Anwalt Schneiderlöchner als Präsi des Fischereiverbandes Saar, der sich vom dummen, "nichtmalabiturhabenden" "geschweigedennjurastudierthabenden" Hetzer aus dem Anglerboard juristisch vorführen lassen musste beim Thema c+r und Recht, seine Saarverbands-Seite daraufhin ändern MUSSTE und sich bei mir dafür per Mail bedankt hat, das zu erfahren...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629

Nur zum einordnen............


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder einen Blick in das Anglerboard werfen können - und musste gleich herzhaft lachen, als ich das Ergebnis der Umfrage las, wer nächster Präsident des DAFV wird.
Ob da nicht ein kleinwenig Wunschdenken die Antworten bestimmt hat..... 
Es wäre schon eine mittelgroße Sensation, wenn statt der jetzigen Präsidentin der Bewerber aus dem Saarland gewählt würde. Natürlich wäre es besser, eine Kampfkandidatur zu vermeiden, aber dazu müsste man _miteinander reden _- und das kommt im DAFV offenkundig nur sehr selten vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder einen Blick in das Anglerboard werfen können - und musste gleich herzhaft lachen, als ich das Ergebnis der Umfrage las, wer nächster Präsident des DAFV wird.
> Ob da nicht ein kleinwenig Wunschdenken die Antworten bestimmt hat.....


Das mit dem Wunschdenken hatte ich ja schon früh angemerkt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> witzig, wie viele die 4. Antwort wählen bis jetzt - da ist wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken ;-)))))



Die Frage, die sich daraus ergibt:
Humor oder Sarkasmus?


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Wer auch immer nur nicht das Alte.#q

Eine Neuausrichtung ist dringend erforderlich.:vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der "besagte Justiziar" ist der selbständige, jurastudierte Anwalt Schneiderlöchner als Präsi des Fischereiverbandes Saar, der sich vom dummen, "nichtmalabiturhabenden" "geschweigedennjurastudierthabenden" Hetzer aus dem Anglerboard juristisch vorführen lassen musste beim Thema c+r und Recht, seine Saarverbands-Seite daraufhin ändern MUSSTE und sich bei mir dafür per Mail bedankt hat, das zu erfahren...:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629
> 
> Nur zum einordnen............



Na wunderbar ... dann zeigt er ja, dass er lernfähig ist #6
...
damit ist die Frage, wer neuer Präsi werden wird, zwar nicht beantwortet, aber die ungestellte Frage zumindest, wer neuer Präsi werden soll, schon fast erledigt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Sie haben schon nen GF, der aus einem Fremdberuf kommt und das Geschäfte führen erst noch lernen muss, nen neuen MÖa, der auch beruflich aus der Programmierung kommt und nicht aus dem Journalismus, da würde ein "lernfähiger" Präsi gut dazu passen..

Obs in der jetzigen Situation des DAFV nicht endlich Profis bräuchte, die es schon können, und zwar gut, wage ich einfach mal als diskutabel zu bezeichnen...

Zudem habe ich noch einige weiter Punkte in petto, falls wider Erwarten Schneiderlöchner doch Präsi werden sollte, die er mir dann gerne juristisch erklären kann, was er alles schon da von sich gegen hat im Zusammenhang mit Angeln.

Dürfte aber eh wurscht sein, dass ich wie gesagt eh wie auch Franz davon ausgehe (eigentliches Thema), dass 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der betonköpfige Delegierte der abnickenden und naturschützenden Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV ja eher zum beharren denn zum verändern zu neigen scheint, gehe ich nach wie vor wie auch Franz davon aus, dass es Kandidat Schneiderlöchner trotz der katastrophalen Bilanz von Frau Dr. wegen der vielen von ihm gemachten Fehler und Versäumnisse es nicht schaffen wird...
> 
> Schon bitter, wenn man als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer gegen diese einmalangelnde Frau Dr. mit ihrem roten Bag verlieren würde, wenn man sich das so anguckt - und wenn Delegierte lieber diese Frau Dr. statt jemand aus ihren eigenen Kreisen wählen würden, würde das auch Bände sprechen (sowohl über den Kandidaten wie über die Delegierten)....


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Wenn du so denkst Thomas, dann solltest du aber den Kandidaten nicht als erfolglos attribuiert in die Umfrage stellen, sondern als Hoffnungsträger tituliert


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Jim70 schrieb:


> Du Glaubst doch er hätte eh keine Chance.



Er/Sie..wumpe.

Deutschlands ANGLER (um die sollte es primär gehen) haben m.M.n. mit beiden Kandidaten keine sonderlich große Chance auf Verbesserungen..die bloße Personalfrage war somit von Anfang an zweitrangig...der Aha Effekt samt  Aufbruchstimmung fehlt komplett.

Wenn Programm,Lösung interner Baustellen und Aussendarstellung passen,würde ich sogar Kermit den Frosch als DAFV Präsi hinnehmen..und dafür auch gerne mehr latzen.

Unter den jetzigen wie auch wohl zukünftigen Optionen,hat mich die dt.Verbandswelt aber die längste Zeit als Angler abgezockt und verarxxxt

Das Geld dürfte in NL besser aufgehoben sein.



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Eine Neuausrichtung ist dringend erforderlich.:vik:



Vollkommen richtig..nur fehlen aktuell sowohl Ziel,Wege wie aber auch erhellende Leuchten


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn du so denkst Thomas, dann solltest du aber den Kandidaten nicht als erfolglos attribuiert in die Umfrage stellen, sondern als Hoffnungsträger tituliert



Für Angeln und Angler war er erfolglos bis kontraproduktiv im Saarland - soll ich das nochmal alles verlinken?

Wie gesagt:
Pest oder Cholera...

Hoffen und harren, weiss man ja für wen.......

Endlich Profis die es auch können, das brauchen die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Samstag isses soweit - ein dritter Kandidat, der im Gegensatz zu den jetzigen tatsächlich für die Hinwendung des Verbandes zum Anglerschutz und weniger Naturschutz stehen würde oder der überhaupt irgendeine Art von angelpolitischem Programm oder gar Kompetenz hätte, ist nach wie vor nicht in Sicht - auch nicht gerüchteweise..

Ich glaube daher weiter, dass der veränderungsunwillige DAFV an Frau Dr. festhalten wird..


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Sind wir mal gespannt.
Bei dieser Wahl kann man sich zumindest bei einer Sache ganz sicher sein: besser wird's nimmer. |rolleyes

Aber vielleicht tritt ja tatsächlich der eine oder andere LV aus Frust über die Wahl dann noch aus (wenn schon inhaltliche Leere, Nichtstun, Fehler & Schäden, Sinnlosigkeit, Geldvernichtung,... als Gründe nicht reichen), so hätte es wenigstens was Gutes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Rheinischer und Hamburg haben eh schon Beschlüsse zum Austritt, Saarland wird wohl austreten, wenn Schneiderlöchner nicht gewinnt (obwohl die als KdöR am ehesten den DAFV wegen Klagen brauchen könnten (als KdöR nur eingeschränkt möglich, dafür werden sie ja vom Staat gepampert und finanziert)), Hessen (auch Schneiderlöchner-Unterstützer) waren ja zu doof um die Satzung zu ändern zum Austritt, obwohl sie mehrheitlich rauswollten, Sachsen-Anhalt hat gerade noch schwierigere Probleme, als dass die sich mit DAFV rumschlagen - und der Rest sind die abnickenden Bodensatzverbände..

Da wird sooo viel und vor allem so schnell wie nötig nichts passieren.

Und egal wers wird - der Weg nach unten wird weitergehen, es ist alles nur ne Frage der Geschwindigkeit.

Bei Frau Dr. wirds evtl. ein bisschen schneller gehen...

Dennoch werden in meinen Augen die beharrungswilligen Betonköppe der Delegierten eher das bekannte Ungemach wieder wählen, als so nen aufmüpfigen Präsi aus nem Miniverband, der auch noch nix zustande brachte ausser mehr Tierschutz..


----------



## Darket (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ohne interne Kenntnis von irgendwas tippe ich ja auf Schneiderlöchner. Der scheint mir kein Idiot zu sein, was für mich bedeutet, dass er entweder recht sicher zu sein scheint, eine realistische Chance zu haben, oder aber mit seiner Kandidatur anderweitigen bezweckt. Die offenbar mit Insoderkenntnissen getätigten Aussage hier, dass es je nach Wahlergebnis Auftritte hageln werde, lässt zwar eher letzteres vermuten, aber so vom Bauchgefühl her tippe ich mal, dass er es machen wird. 

Interessant finde ich jedoch die Annahme, dass er in einen wie auch immer gearteten Dialog z.B. zum AB treten würde. Denn das ist es ja was fehlt. Transparenz und echte Argumente dafür, Warum man etwas (nicht) tut. Das Problem ist nur, dass Schneiderlöchner das bislang nicht getan hat. Ja, er hat auf die Fragen von hier geantwortet. BEantwortet hat er aber nur die wenigsten. Der Umstand, dass ich persönlich das mit einer anderen Wortwahl kommentiert hätte als Thomas, ändert an dem Umstand recht wenig, dass das meiste doch eher heiße Luft war. Insofern bin ich mir bei aller Kritik am Ton der Berichterstattung hier doch recht sicher, dass Thomas, wie auch die geneigten Mitlesen hier, sicherlich sehr glücklich wäre, wenn ein neuer Präsident in eine wie auch immer geartete Diskussion ginge. Denn dann wäre die Auseinandersetzung vielleicht immer nich hart, aber eventuell mehr auf Inhalte bezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Naja, bisher hat er in der Praxis bewiesen, dass ers nicht kann.

Ich will nicht wie im Saarland bundesweit Tierrschutz in den Fischereigesetzen stehen haben, sondern dass der Dreck rauskomnmmt.

Dass ich als Nichtjurist ihm als Anwalt erklären musste, wie das rechtlich mit C+R aussieht und er dann die Saarseite ändern musste - gleiche Kompetenz wie eh schon im DAFV.:
Nicht üppig, vorsichtig formuliert..

Von faktischen her ist daher wohl wurscht, obs Schneiderlöchner oder Frau 
Dr. wird (deswegen ja auch Pest oder Cholera)...

Wobei ich nach wie vor denke, dass die Delegierten der abnickenden Bodensatzverbände im naturschützenden Rest-DAFV eh wieder Frau Dr. wählen werden (wären die änderungswillig, hätten sie 4 Jahre Zeit gehabt) und man sich da nicht viel Gedanken über Herrn Schneiderlöchner machen muss...

Wobei es schon derb wäre, wenn er als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer gegen die Einmalanglerin mit rotem Täschchen eine solche Wahl verlieren würde (und man bzw. er sich dann mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen müsste, wenn die Delegierten eine Nicht- bzw. Einmalanglerin ihm vorziehen würden).

Wenn man nicht mal gegen Frau Dr. gewinnen könnte, die 4 Jahre versagt hat................

Da wäre Kündigung dann für jeden Landesverband, der nicht nur ein dumpf/stumpfes "weiter-so" will, sondern ernsthaft was für Angler oder Angeln dann die Kündigung ohne Alternative..


----------



## Darket (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Nicht missverstehen, ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es besser wird. Nur halte ich ihn (wie gesagt, Keine Insiderkenntnisse) nicht für chancenlos, weil er glaube ich nicht so blöd ist, Dann zu kandidieren, außer er bezweckt anderweitigen damit. Da ich aber gelernt habe, dass Politik in den Verbänden weniger komplex zu sein scheint, als ich naiver Weise angenommen habe (also die Frage Warum da wer was tut), Gehe ich davon aus, dass er sich selbst Chancen ausrechnet. Dass dadurch irgendwas besser wird, hat er nach meiner Ansicht mit der Beantwortung Deiner Fragen eindrucksvoll widerlegt, außer eben eventuell in dem Punkt, dass er vielleicht nicht völlig abgeneigt ist, mit Euch zu reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Leider darf ich ja den Mailverkehr zwischen ihm und mir nicht veröffentlichen (hatte ich drum gebeten), wäre viel interessanter Lesestoff gewesen (40 oder 50 Mails...), hat  er explizit verboten..

Einspannen wollte er uns, ja, definitiv...

Dass wir das so einfach nicht geschehen lasen und ihm da seine Grenzen aufzeigen, dürfte er inzwischen gemerkt haben...

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
Pest oder Cholera...


Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei es schon derb wäre, wenn er als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer gegen die Einmalanglerin mit rotem Täschchen eine solche Wahl verlieren würde (und man bzw. er sich dann mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen müsste, wenn die Delegierten eine Nicht- bzw. Einmalanglerin ihm vorziehen würden).
> 
> Wenn man nicht mal gegen Frau Dr. gewinnen könnte, die 4 Jahre versagt hat................
> 
> Da wäre Kündigung dann für jeden Landesverband, der nicht nur ein dumpf/stumpfes "weiter-so" will, sondern ernsthaft was für Angler oder Angeln dann die Kündigung ohne Alternative..


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

OT:


Darket schrieb:


> Da ich aber gelernt habe, dass Politik in den Verbänden weniger komplex zu sein scheint, als ich naiver Weise angenommen habe...


Ist reale Politik aber auch nicht. 
Da wird uns ganz schön was vorgegaukelt, damit wir die für große Kinohelden halten.
Wer Abgeordnete oder Regierungsmitglieder mal näher kennengelernt hat, kriegt das Grausen, wie dünn die Luft da ist...
Nicht umsonst konnte sich eine Frau Dr. zig Jahre dort halten._
Und nun schnell wieder raus aus der all. Politik, bevor Thomas das liest.

_Ich kann mir auch weiterhin vorstellen, dass der Samstag uns eine (m.M.n. üble) Überraschung beschert und wir mit dem Saarländer einen anderen Präsi bekommen
...und damit erneut eine jahrelange Hinhaltetaktik.
"Dem neuen Präsidium erst mal Zeit geben für Erfolge, blablabla"


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch weiterhin vorstellen, dass der Samstag uns eine (m.M.n. üble) Überraschung beschert und wir mit dem Saarländer einen anderen Präsi bekommen und damit erneut eine jahrelange Hinhaltetaktik.
> "Dem neuen Präsidium erst mal Zeit geben für Erfolge, blablabla"


Auch wenn ich bisher immer klar davon ausging, dass Frau Dr. gewählt werden wird:
Könnte passieren, dass doch Schneiderlöchner das schafft..

Nicht, weil er auch nur annähernd für den Job taugen würde...

Aber wir haben gerade was Neues zu Frau Dr. und wie sie Angler wie Verbände v.............

Demnäxt mehr in diesem Theater......


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wir haben gerade was Neues zu Frau Dr. ...


(satirische) Spekulation:
- sie hat die Doktorarbeit abschreiben lassen
(selber fehlerfrei abschreiben trau ich ihr net zu)
- der Fisch, den sie angebl. gefangen hat war aus der TK-Abteilung
- sie war mal eine Frau und hat sich umoperier... ähem, #t|rotwerden
- sie ist Peter Mohnerts heimliche Geliebte
- sie ist Christian Lindners Urgroßmutter...
- und will bei einem FDP-Wiedereinzug in den Bundestag Bundespräsidentin werden
- ...|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ehemalige Nabu Präsis gehen in die Politik und ehemalige Naturschutz Pralinen....usw.schmücken sich ebenso mit Titeln und Ämtern.

Das lässt sich dann gut verkaufen bei neuen Projekten wie immer die aussehen und liest sich ja auch gut so nen Titel.

Was von Anfang an Prophezeit wurde:
Ihr ging es doch nie/nicht ums Angeln...oder warum wollte sie vorher schon in anderen Naturschutzecken...Praline werden? 

Nur die haben wohl irgendwie Wind bekommen und sie nicht zur Praline gemacht....... 

#h


----------



## Darket (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Kati, ist mir durchaus bewusst, durfte da auch schon die ein oder andere desillusionierende Bekanntschaft machen. Mit komplex meinte ich auch v.a. die Frage danach, aus welcher, meist versteckter Motivation etwas getan wird und wem ggf. möglichst subtil ans Bein gepinkelt wird. Da sind die Kompetenzen in der großen Politik dann doch sehr viel tiefergehend als offenbar im DAFV, wo zwar wohl durchaus der Wille zur Intrige gegeben ist, es aber deutlich an der Fähigkeit zur Umsetzung mangelt. Sowas wie dieser PR-GAU beim Rheinischen und dessen zensierter Veröffentlichung wäre in der Politik niemals ungenutzt gelassen worden, wenn das nicht sogar gezielt lanciert worden wäre. 

Übrigens, Habe ich das überlesen, dass H-K mal Angeln gegangen ist? Hat Thomas jahrelange Bezeichnung als "kompetente Nichtanglerin" tatsächlich auf den letzten Metern vor der Wahl noch Wirkung gezeigt? Ich bin amüsiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Darket schrieb:


> Übrigens, Habe ich das überlesen, dass H-K mal Angeln gegangen ist? Hat Thomas jahrelange Bezeichnung als "kompetente Nichtanglerin" tatsächlich auf den letzten Metern vor der Wahl noch Wirkung gezeigt? Ich bin amüsiert.


Unter der entlarvenden wie absolut desaströsen und inkompetenten Überschrift "Und sie kann es doch" nachzulesen...


----------



## jigga1986 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

thomas finkbeiner


----------



## Darket (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Die Überschrift ist echt das geilste! Thomas, man kann ja anderer Meinung sein als Du. Man kann (wie ich z.T.) Manchmal mit Deiner Wortwahl hadern. Man kann sogar versuchen Dich zu ignorieren wie der DAFV. Aber das ist doch der schönste Beweis dafür, dass es nie ganz gelingt. An Deiner Stelle Würde ich mir das eingerahmt übern Schreibtisch hängen und mich bei jedem Blick darauf daran erinnern, dass der Versuch doch vergeblich war.

Und nebenbei: Die hat doch gar keinen Schein, oder? Darf man da ohne?


----------



## iXware (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Darket schrieb:


> Übrigens, Habe ich das überlesen, dass H-K mal Angeln gegangen ist? Hat Thomas jahrelange Bezeichnung als "kompetente Nichtanglerin" tatsächlich auf den letzten Metern vor der Wahl noch Wirkung gezeigt? Ich bin amüsiert.



scheinbar haste das... vor 2 Wochen bei der Fishing Masters Show war sie auf nem Kutter bei ner "Angeltour" mit und hat nen Fisch in die Kamera gehalten
irgendwo gibts davon auch ein Foto...
das heißt aber nicht, daß sie auch nen Fischereischein gemacht hat... sie hat halt nur mal ne Angel in der Hand gehalten... und ist damit jetzt  Expertin... 




PS: Experten sind die die zu einem Thema viel erzählen, aber keine Ahnung davon haben... die anderen sind die Spezialisten. (kleiner Insider aus der IT)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Darket schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist echt das geilste! Thomas, man kann ja anderer Meinung sein als Du. Man kann (wie ich z.T.) Manchmal mit Deiner Wortwahl hadern. Man kann sogar versuchen Dich zu ignorieren wie der DAFV. Aber das ist doch der schönste Beweis dafür, dass es nie ganz gelingt. An Deiner Stelle Würde ich mir das eingerahmt übern Schreibtisch hängen und mich bei jedem Blick darauf daran erinnern, dass der Versuch doch vergeblich war.
> 
> Und nebenbei: Die hat doch gar keinen Schein, oder? Darf man da ohne?


Tourischein..

Und das mit dem Einrahmen hab ich schon überlegt...

Mein Wortwahl diesbezüglich war schon durchaus überlegt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unter der *entlarvenden wie absolut desaströsen und inkompetenten *Überschrift "Und sie kann es doch" nachzulesen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327465


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

ja eben, wenn ich das Lese|uhoh:

 ich werde nicht Tippen, beim Lotto hat man mit einer Chance von 1 zu 100..... wenigstens die Möglichkeit 1 ne richtig zu tippen, hier nich, m.E.


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

gender korrekt müsste der trööt-titel heißen
*Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi/**DAFV-Präser ???

:vik:
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Die ersten Verbandler (inkl. Frau Dr. und Herr Schneiderlöchner) haben sich heute ja schon im Hotel getroffen - ging schon mal bis nach 3 Uhr heute Nacht...

Ob geselliges Trinken Einfluss auf die Wahlen haben wird?


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob geselliges Trinken Einfluss auf die Wahlen haben wird?



Nun ja..|kopfkrat unter Einfluss geistiger Getränke erscheint einem sowohl das Äußere als auch der Inhalt eines Gesprächs mit dem jeweiligen Gegenüber angenehmer als ohne.
Man spricht deshalb auch von "Schönsaufen".:l


----------



## Deiwel666 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Würde behaupten dass sich  Schneiderlöchner schon jetzt ne Pulle Sekt auf seinen Sieg gegönnt hat. Wer jetzt noch Fr. Doktor wählt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Zum Glück ist der LFVBW unfähig genug und darf daher nicht abstimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Die wollen versuchen, den LFV-BW dennoch mit abstimmen zu lassen (dazu brauchts dann aber Einstimmigkeit beim Antrag nach meiner Kenntnis)....


----------



## Mefoangler53 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Warum dürfen die nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Weil Stichtag laut Satzung zum ermitteln der Stimmzahl beim Abstimmen die Bezahlung der Beiträge zum 15. 10. des Vorjahres ist - da hatten die BWler noch nicht bezahlt..


----------



## Darket (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Thomas, rein erfahrungsgemäß (du machst das ja schon ein paar Tage). Wann ist denn morgen mit ersten Ergebnissen (also hier, auf der Homepage des DAFV gehen ja sicherlich noch ein paar Wochen ins Land) zu rechnen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Das kommt drauf an, wann einer meiner vielen Informanten mich unbeaufsichtigt informieren kann..


----------



## Darket (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Das ist ja regelrecht konspirativ :q Wobei mich das zu einer anderen Frage führt, die ich dir immer schön stellen wollte. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit Du das beantworten kannst bzw. Willst, Hätte auch Verständnis wenn nicht. Ich frage mich ja immer was so die Motivation von Leuten ist, die da im System stecken, jemanden wie Dich mit Infos zu versorgen. Eigennutz, weil man hofft, damit jemandem zu schaden und/oder selbst zu profitieren? Tatsächliche Überzeugung, dass da so Viele Sachen schief laufen, dass eine kritische Öffentlichkeit hergestellt werden muss, um etwas zu verändern? Oder generell die Überzeugung, dass unabhängig von Inhalten die zahlende Anglerschaft zumindest das Recht haben sollte, informiert zu werden, was die meisten Verbände ja eher ungern und schon garnicht zeitnah tun? Ist reine Neugier, ich versuche halt irgendwie zu verstehen was da so abgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Offtopic an
Einfach zu beantworten:
Ich habe ein sehr breites Netzwerk über die Jahre aufgebaut, in Verbänden (Ehren- wie Hauptamt) wie Politik und Behörden.

Das sind ALLE genannten Motivationen vertreten.

Und ein paar, an die Du noch nicht  gedacht hast (und beileibe nicht nur ehrenwerte!!!) 
;-)))
Offtopic aus


----------



## Darket (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

OK, danke dir für den Exkurs. Ich kann mir auch noch ein paar vorstellen, in der Aufzählung waren nur die aus meiner Sicht naheliegendsten vertreten. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Immer gerne ..

Ich gebe preis, was ich preisgeben kann, werde aber NIE Informanten gefährden oder Absprachen mit Informanten nicht einhalten.

Sonst haste kein solches Netzwerk.......


----------



## mathei (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ich bleibe dabei. Das tapfere Schneiderlein wirds machen. Im Hinterzimmer geklärt. Verkauft als großer Neuanfang um wieder Zeit zu gewinnen, damit einige nicht kündigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

nach dem:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327465
würde ich die Möglichkeit nicht mehr ausschliessen wie vorher.
Halte es aber immer noch nicht für wahrscheinlich...
Und wär ja mehr als peinlich für den Saarländer, gegen eine 4 Jahre erfolglose Nicht/Einmalanglerin zu verlieren ;-)))
Seien wir gespannt..............


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Ich befürchte eher ein doppelspitze....
Wie bei den grünen!

Wie passend


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich befürchte eher ein doppelspitze....
> Wie bei den grünen!
> 
> Wie passend


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*

Warum nicht?
Pest+Cholera = ebola


----------



## mathei (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich befürchte eher ein doppelspitze....
> Wie bei den grünen!
> 
> Wie passend



Tja, da hat Thomas nicht aufgepasst. Fehlt in der Umfrage. Könnte klappen. Die eine Spitze nimmt Petra von vorne und die andere die Angler von hinten. Klasischer Doppeldecker. Passt |bla:


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???*


----------

